# It has been a while since I have gone camping



## Bretrick (May 31, 2022)

I think the main reason is that I baulk at paying the huge price of fuel. Currently at $2.20 a litre, US$6 a gallon.
Time for me to go out there again and be as one with nature.
I am thinking of going to the Moore River, which is only 90km distance.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2022)

I was a river-rat and pretty much primitive camper and paddler.  Sold my canoe and kayak last year.  Kept the tent and the unused inflatable mattress and air pump.  My great camping adventure days are sadly over.  So, please let me know how your trip turns out and post photos!  I'll enjoy camping vicariously!


----------



## Jules (May 31, 2022)

Enjoy your trip.  It may cost more than it used to, yet is still much cheaper than checking into a hotel for a night.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 31, 2022)

I have been a camper for many years and I have noted that basically there are 2 types of folks that call themselves, "campers."
1. Folks that sleep in a tent.
2. Folks that sleep in 40 foot trailers that have A/C, heaters, TV sets and all sorts of groceries and pots and pans from home.  Mostly, they sit outside and drink beer and rum.  These are really "roughing it."


----------



## Pinky (May 31, 2022)

We used to rough it .. had a custom tent made, took our dog and canoe with us. The tent eventually fell apart, sold the canoe, dog is long gone to the rainbow bridge. Those were enjoyable times. Algonquin Park is beautiful .. especially in Autumn.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have been a camper for many years and I have noted that basically there are 2 types of folks that call themselves, "campers."
> 1. Folks that sleep in a tent.
> 2. Folks that sleep in 40 foot trailers that have A/C, heaters, TV sets and all sorts of groceries and pots and pans from home.  Mostly, they sit outside and drink beer and rum.  These are really "roughing it."


It's almost impossible to find a campground where these obnoxious trailers aren't allowed nowadays.  /-;


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

I so miss camping, the last time I went was about 5 years ago.
Make sure you take plenty of pictures to show us.


----------



## Bellbird (May 31, 2022)

I always enjoyed camping and roughing it in a tent right from a kid up until I married and had 2 kids. Years later Splashed out and hired a caravan for a few weeks of the year. You can't beat the great outdoors.


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I have been a camper for many years and I have noted that basically there are 2 types of folks that call themselves, "campers."
> 1. Folks that sleep in a tent.
> 2. Folks that sleep in 40 foot trailers that have A/C, heaters, TV sets and all sorts of groceries and pots and pans from home.  Mostly, they sit outside and drink beer and rum.  These are really "roughing it."


You forgot #3, those that stay in a rented cabin, lodge or rented house.  That is my kind of camping, love the nature but love a toilet and AC more.


----------



## David777 (May 31, 2022)

All states here in The West here in the USA have endless camping possibilities, many world class. California arguably the most varied.  A prime reason I decided to live here where much is just a drive away.  That noted, it is surprising there are so many more urban people that never ever experience sleeping outdoors for which the notion of doing so brings up visions of dangers, discomforts, unknowns, and a list of fearful reasons not to do so.  That only ever seek human worldy goals in life that shows in how so many poorly treat her.

Before the rise of homo sapiens, if alien beings have been able to solve light speed limitations in travel through the immense universe, our planet Earth would be viewed as a rare wonderful, fascinating, and precious vacation destination loved by myriad beings.  

This Earth monkey, right after retirement began late winter of 2017, car camping at vast Anza Borrego State Park in our Sonora Desert after a wet winter created vast wildflower blooms.  Tentless sleeping under stars surrounded by gear set up beside Forester with a friend's Outback and similar setup just out of frame left. This is before any annoying bugs like mosquitoe and flies have risen. Note my cooking gear set up frame edge right.  This is called free "dispersed camping" that is not within public campgrounds out on lonely dirt public roads, usually far from any others. At early dawn I set up my tripod with camera to silhouette that weird ocotillo tree up against a colorful sky.  It is camping and backpacking season now with my next trip likely along our rugged Pacific Coast.


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

David777 said:


> All states here in The West here in the USA have endless camping possibilities, many world class. California arguably the most varied.  A prime reason I decided to live here where much is just a drive away.  That noted, it is surprising there are so many more urban people that never ever experience sleeping outdoors for which the notion of doing so brings up visions of dangers, discomforts, unknowns, and a list of fearful reasons not to do so.  That only ever seek human worldy goals in life that shows in how so many poorly treat her.
> 
> Before the rise of homo sapiens, if alien beings have been able to solve light speed limitations in travel through the immense universe, our planet Earth would be viewed as a rare wonderful, fascinating, and precious vacation destination loved by myriad beings.
> 
> ...


I spent many a vacation at a campground, sleeping on the ground or in a tent.  Meals were cooked on a coleman stove or over a campfire.  Many of those meals included the fish we caught.  It was a wonderful way to grow up. I am too old to enjoy it that way anymore. I can see the attraction for those that can still get up after they get on the ground.  I am just not one that can.


----------



## morgan (May 31, 2022)

I have done some camping in my time and can honestly say the best places exist in the US. Great camping grounds, beautiful scenery and very helpful people running them too.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> We used to rough it .. had a custom tent made, took our dog and canoe with us. The tent eventually fell apart, sold the canoe, dog is long gone to the rainbow bridge. Those were enjoyable times. Algonquin Park is beautiful .. especially in Autumn.


Rainbow bridge?  I thought they all went to some sort of "golden dog house up in the sky?"  Perhaps I was wrong!  LOL


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 1, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> It has been a while since I have gone camping​


Go and enjoy!  I have always liked camping, don't seem to do enough of it.


Packerjohn said:


> I have been a camper for many years and I have noted that basically there are 2 types of folks that call themselves, "campers."
> 1. Folks that sleep in a tent.
> 2. Folks that sleep in 40 foot trailers that have A/C, heaters, TV sets and all sorts of groceries and pots and pans from home. Mostly, they sit outside and drink beer and rum. These are really "roughing it."


Most of my life I was #1, tents only.  However as I have gotten older I want a little more comfort, so bought a 16 ft trailer, with some luxuries, but nothing like you describe.  I think of it as the Taj Tent.

The beer and rum always went fine with the tent!  Though I prefer whiskey.


----------

